# Computers



## rich_2137 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi all
Silly question, or maybe not! 
Can anyone tell me the make or models of the computers that contain intel pentium pros? I realise that there are a lot out there but just wondered if there is some I can look out for.
Thanks
Rich


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 8, 2012)

Years ago at an auction I put a bid in on a few skids of computers. They all looked to be the same model. One was open and had a Pentium Pro, and I picked another one randomly and it had a Pentium Pro. I ended up winning the auction and out of the 127 computers only the 2 were Pentium Pros.
I don't think you should guess, because you could be wrong.

Jim


----------



## Moo (Jun 8, 2012)

Bit hard to tell just by looking at the case mate, to the trained eye however  pentium pros were released in 1995 so look at the back of the pc for distinguishing features of the motherboards that were used with them around that time and it can increase your chances 

between the late 80s to late 90s LPX form factor boards were very popular in retail stores Compaq and packard bell as well as many other manufacturers used them and were often sold at many electronic superstores, take some time to familiarize your self with this formfactor and you will notice they are layed out distinctively and you can see this by looking at the back of the case where everything plugs into.
NLX was a form factor intel introduced in 1996 around the time pentium pros would have been very popular and was used by vendors such as compaq hp and toshiba these boards are also distinctive and can be identified from the rear.

you can familiarize yourself with formfactors at formfactors.org


----------



## resabed01 (Jun 8, 2012)

I seem to remember the Compaq DeskPro had the Pentium Pro processors. But Compaq carried the DeskPro name for several years along with several changes of internal processors.


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Spotting a Pentium Pro case from a distance is a pretty skilled task (though it is possible, as you have seen from the other posts).

A nice 386 or 486 with a math co-processor will yield just about the same weight and pretty close to the gold output as a Pentium Pro, so unless you are collecting the PPros for a wall display or something, I'd suggest you go for a more varied assortment of chips (I like to go for all I can find to get the max gold output myself :shock: .

Basically, the 'good' chips are NOT found in the newer 'black' cased computers, so it is, to me, pretty simple when looking to spot a potential 'winner' from the outside - just look for the WHITE cases (or they may be a bit yellowed from the sun, which is why they quit using them I think, but also a sign of an older one...).

It is rare that a white-cased computer disappoints! (unless, of course, someone already robbed the parts, but that is a different story!)

Of course, none of this matters if the deal isn't there. You still have to buy it right or walk away. Tomorrow I've got an appointment with a guy that says he has a storage locker with 100 386/486s with "a box full" of just processors. With that many, there is a possibility of a GREAT day, or a LOUSY one if all the processors, hard drives, etc. have been pulled (you can't sit there and open each one!).

What I've decided to do is similar to what jimdoc did - open a few 'test' ones as we go through them and base my pricing from there. If they are all full, we are talking about several pounds of just processors (with a retail value of something like $600), plus the motherboards, hard drives, ram and misc parts (plus the scrap metal, which, to me, can only be held as a LOSS) - total value could hit as much as $1500 if we are really lucky - more likely $700-$800. My price to him? A very solid $300, unless we can verify much more than that while we are looking at the load. We typically would weigh the load and price it from there, but 100 computers will average about 25 lbs each, plus I'm tossing a bonus for the 'box full' of processors - yep, $300 is the only safe bet - anything more is just asking for trouble!

My suggestion is to look for the DEAL, not any particular processor, etc. You will find a lot more deals than you will PPros, and you can always sell the stuff you don't want and then BUY PPros (from several folks on the forum - like me, for example!


----------



## rich_2137 (Jun 8, 2012)

That's for all the advice I'll look into that a familiarise myself with what computers I should buy, also I like the idea of better deals then struggle finding ppros.
MMFJ how much do you sell your ppros? But the problem would be the postage cost as I'm guessing you live in the US

Thanks again
Richard


----------



## MMFJ (Jun 8, 2012)

Richard,

I'm sure there are plenty of folks on the forum that like closer that would sell you chips at a decent price (I nearly typed 'profit', but that would have to be in there, too!)

Anyway, those ~100 computers I was to pick up happened today instead of tomorrow, so I thought you might find this interesting....



Not as many 486 and I didn't see any 386 (yet), but lots of PII and PIII, with only 1 P4 that I know of.

I'll get a full 'take' on what comes of this load and make a new post on it.


----------

